# Belleview Open 2009 (unofficial)



## dudemanpp (Oct 17, 2009)

I will be hosting a competition at Belleview High School in Florida (it is approximately 40 miles south of Gainesville, FL) sometime within the next 3 months. I have not gotten the competition approved by the WCA board yet as I am looking to see how many people plan to attend.

I'm looking at November 28, 2009. If that's a problem because of Thanksgiving, let me know.

This is a Google maps of where the school is. http://maps.google.com/maps?q=10400...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CA0Q8gEwAA

I plan to have 2x2-5x5, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 OH, Magic, Master Magic. These events are tentative so share your ideas.


----------



## Parity (Oct 17, 2009)

I may be able to go it is 40 miles from me.
I will defiently need a date though.


----------



## ianini (Oct 17, 2009)

i can't go because i live in California but you should do a megaminx round. just a suggestion


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

I would sooooo go, but I have no mode of transportation. >.o
Also, I am definitely not ready to compete, I need to practice my algs for at least 6 more months before I even consider a competition.

Good luck with your competition Chris!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 17, 2009)

ianini said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do a *megmnix* round. just a suggestion



lolwut?
If you're not going, and you're the only person who's expressed any interest in it, why should he try to squeeze in a round of *megaminx*?

By the way Chris, I doubt I'll be able to make it, but could you throw in two rounds of MultiBLD for me? Thanks.


----------



## ianini (Oct 17, 2009)

i was just suggesting ideas.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

Anthony said:


> By the way Chris, I doubt I'll be able to make it, but could you throw in two rounds of MultiBLD for me? Thanks.



Possibly two for FMC.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

Fgsfds, thats somewhat ironic.

If you put in FMC, Id be even more jealous that I wont be able to go. FMC is such a good application of ZB. >.<


----------



## Parity (Oct 20, 2009)

I can go.


----------



## Parity (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok I am going if anyone else is.
Also could you add pyraminx as a event.


----------



## Dene (Oct 21, 2009)

ianini said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do a megmnix round. just a suggestion



i can't go because i live in New Zealand but you should do 6 and 7. just a suggestion


----------



## shelley (Oct 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > i can't go because i live in California but you should do a megmnix round. just a suggestion
> ...



i can't go because i live in California but you should do magic BLD. just a suggestion


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > ianini said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in New Jersey but you should do a 2x2 bdl round. just a suggestion


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 21, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in New York but you should do a tehtreball round. just a suggestion


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in great britain but you should do a ball-in-cup round. just a suggestion


----------



## Anthony (Oct 21, 2009)

joey said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in Texas but you should do a mini chess tournament as a side event. just a suggestion


----------



## Jai (Oct 21, 2009)

Anthony said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in Canada but you should do a fihgt to the deth. just a suggestion


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 21, 2009)

Jai said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in California but you should do a sped raedign round. just a suggestion


----------



## Parity (Oct 21, 2009)

I wonder how man people will be there this will be my first comp.


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 21, 2009)

Parity said:


> I wonder how man people will be there this will be my first comp.


Make a poll.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSS. IM COMIN NO MATTER WHAT


----------



## Parity (Oct 21, 2009)

Edward said:


> OMG YESSSSSSSSSSSS. IM COMIN NO MATTER WHAT



Awesome I hope to meet you there.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

NO, I MISSED OUT ON THE NEW MEME.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

Please please please please get this one to be official. Ive always wanted a wca profile, but ive never been to a comp.

I just hop you dont have this too early. (mah wrist)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> NO, I MISSED OUT ON THE NEW MEME.


Who said it's too late?



edd5190 said:


> Jai said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in Indiana but you should do a 2-7 relay OH BLD behind back while juggling round. just a suggestion


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > NO, I MISSED OUT ON THE NEW MEME.
> ...



i can't go because i live in California but you should do a gigaminx OH BLD while handcuffed. just a suggestion


----------



## Connor (Oct 21, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in saskatchawachawochawachchawannasack but you should do a football tornament just a suggestion


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 21, 2009)

Connor said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



i can go because i live in pensacola but you shouldn't do teh roobks cube. just a suggestion


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Connor said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in California but you should do a skwob round. just a suggestion


----------



## TMOY (Oct 21, 2009)

qqwref said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Connor said:
> ...



I can't go because I live in France but you should do a petaminx with ears round, just a suggestion


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2009)

TMOY said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



i cant go cos i live in melbourne but you should do 5 3x3 rounds. just a suggestion


----------



## Forte (Oct 21, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> TMOY said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



i can't go because i live in Vancouver but you should do a happy round. just a suggestion


----------



## Parity (Oct 22, 2009)

Is anyone going?


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Parity said:


> Is anyone going?



AIM A GOIN


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

No but seriously, is anyone going besides me an parity? (i really want this comp)


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > TMOY said:
> ...



i can't go because i live on Vancouver Island but you should make a 7x7 feet round. just a suggestion


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 23, 2009)

esquimalt1 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...



I can't go because I live in Oregon but you should add a baseketball round. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

COMBO BREAKKERRRR
good thread hijacked by a fad


----------



## Parity (Oct 23, 2009)

I know I hate it.
But the person who started this thread said 6 people from his school are going


----------



## ianini (Oct 23, 2009)

wow, it was just a suggestion.


----------



## anderson26 (Oct 23, 2009)

lilkdub503 said:


> esquimalt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Forte said:
> ...



I can't go because I live in Canada but you should add a floppy cube round. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 23, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > esquimalt1 said:
> ...



I can't go because I live in Pittsburgh but you should add some competitive eating. Just a suggestion.


----------



## JustinJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Edmund said:


> anderson26 said:
> 
> 
> > lilkdub503 said:
> ...


i can't go because I live in Canada but you should do 27 roudns of 2x2. just a suggestion.


----------



## Parity (Oct 23, 2009)

I am going and 6 other people that are friends with dudemanpp


----------



## Dene (Oct 24, 2009)

ianini said:


> wow, it was just a suggestion.



Hahahahahaha this is the funniest post in this thread so far. Well done!


----------



## Parity (Oct 25, 2009)

Will this comp be bad for my first comp?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 25, 2009)

How are we supposed to know? IMO, no comp is bad.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 25, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > anderson26 said:
> ...



I might be able to go because I live in Bahamas And Im willing to fly, and as a suggestion since its non- official do:
skewb


----------



## Parity (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone else going?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2009)

Parity said:


> Anyone else going?



Many people won't travel far for an unofficial competition. If you're going to go through the hassle of arranging something, put a little more work into it and you could probably have it be official.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 30, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> Yalow said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...


i can't go because i live in California but you shoud have a chipotle easting contest. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Please no more of the fad.

Is this competition still on?


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

I would really like to know your progress with this. The supposed date is drawing near, and it seems like we haven't heard from you in years.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

The time is near...
Any info on this yet?


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 6, 2009)

AndreaBananas said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > Yalow said:
> ...



I can't go because I live in India but you should have Gigaminx Feet BLD. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

NOOO, NOT AGIAN STOP IT OMG OMG OMG!!!!

Please, does anyone have info on this,tts almost time for the comp.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 6, 2009)

Why don't you just send a PM to the organizer? I wouldn't doubt if it fell through.

If you really want a competition, why not organize one on your own?


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Why don't you just send a PM to the organizer? I wouldn't doubt if it fell through.
> 
> If you really want a competition, why not organize one on your own?



I did, he said he'd get back to me about it, but never did.

I really don't think I should organize a comp, if I've never even been in one.

<------12^2+10^2 244th post yay.


----------



## bobso2 (Nov 6, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> AndreaBananas said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire97 said:
> ...



I can't go because I live in Waddinxveen but you should have a 'solve your cube with a pencil without touching it' round. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 6, 2009)

Edward said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you just send a PM to the organizer? I wouldn't doubt if it fell through.
> ...



Well, this is an unofficial competition, and you seem to be pretty excited to go to an unofficial competition, so just organize your own unofficial competition.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

Parity is currently banned, which is probably why you haven't been able to get in contact with him. Try messaging him on youtube or something.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Parity is currently banned, which is probably why you haven't been able to get in contact with him. Try messaging him on youtube or something.



Parity isnt organizing it. Dudemanpp is.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Parity is currently banned...



At first I didn't realize the context, and thought to myself, "What a great idea! I need to go do a bunch of 4x4x4 and 6x6x6 solves while this is in force!"


----------



## TMOY (Nov 7, 2009)

No need to ban parity to solve 4^3 and 6^3  I would appreciate it for Square-1, though.


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 24, 2009)

I have EVERYTHING set up for this competition. The date will be Jan. 16, 2010 IF I can get a delegate to come. This competition will happen if I can get a Delegate. I have contacted Chris Hardwick as he is the closest delegate, but he has not responded to my emails.

I would be willing to do anything to get this officially done. I would even pay a delegate to come down. I am desperate for this competition to happen.

*If there is a delegate that would be willing to come to Florida on Jan. 16 and delegate my competition. Please let me know.*


As for side events, I have decided on megaminx and pyraminx.


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm so there.
I hope you find a delegate.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

HOMER!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

So awesome if Chris could come delegate.

If only there was a delegate in the southeast...


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 24, 2009)

I PM'ed him on Facebook and here. I also emailed him about three times. He either doesn't want to delegate the competition or hasn't received my emails and PMs.

I would be willing to pay him if he came down.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2009)

Hmmm, He's usually active at night I've noticed... but it is around Thanksgiving holiday.

I haven't a clue. But i hope for the best. >.<


----------



## Bryan (Nov 24, 2009)

dudemanpp said:


> *If there is a delegate that would be willing to come to Florida on Jan. 16 and delegate my competition. Please let me know.*



Have you tried contact Tyson to see if he could recommend someone else in the area? How much of a budget do you have to fly someone?


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok I can go.
Can an event be Pyraminx?
And Rubiks Magic OH?


----------



## Edward (Nov 30, 2009)

So will there be a delegate going? If you really need it, I can try to get in contact with people (As in hunt down email addresses). I really want this comp.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 30, 2009)

YAY!!!! I have been waiting for a comp in Fl!!! I have two people that can go. We live in St. Pete, about 2 hours away.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> So will there be a delegate going? If you really need it, I can try to get in contact with people (As in hunt down email addresses). I really want this comp.



If he'd pay my way, I'd run the competition. But I haven't gotten any response yet.


----------



## Parity (Nov 30, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > So will there be a delegate going? If you really need it, I can try to get in contact with people (As in hunt down email addresses). I really want this comp.
> ...



Well hopefully you you get in contact with him.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll attend if it becomes an official competition. There's a nice-sized group of cubers here in Pensacola, willing to travel.
Woot!


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2009)

^Just don't have as much fun as you do in Texas! 
Come to think of I never said a word to you (at least not knowing it was you I was speaking to) in Austin.  Fail...


----------



## dudemanpp (Dec 1, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > So will there be a delegate going? If you really need it, I can try to get in contact with people (As in hunt down email addresses). I really want this comp.
> ...



How much would it be to get you to delegate my competition?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> ^Just don't have as much fun as you do in Texas!
> Come to think of I never said a word to you (at least not knowing it was you I was speaking to) in Austin.  Fail...



lol, I had driven 12 hours the day before and hadn't gotten sleep because of drunk teenagers outside my room. (Next time I'll pick a hotel based on more than just the price xD)
I was exhausted -.-

Why not just come to this Florida competition? 


btw, even though this isn't yet an official competition, shouldn't this be in the Competitions area?


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 1, 2009)

YAAYY, finally!!! A Florida competition! Hopefully I'll be able to go, I'll have to ask my parents... but if all goes well, I will be there. ^_^


----------



## calekewbs (Dec 8, 2009)

UG! come on! we want info!!! lol I really want this comp to go through.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 23, 2009)

Davepencilguin said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > ^Just don't have as much fun as you do in Texas!
> ...



Don't you need a 'I just saved a child's life' card for that?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 23, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Davepencilguin said:
> 
> 
> > IamWEB said:
> ...



Oh yeah, you're right, I forgot.
You'll just have to STAY OUT OF MY STATE.


At least until you save a baby from a car wreck... or something like that.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 31, 2009)

Any updates? Have you found a delegate yet?

Sorry to bump, but I'm kinda really looking forward to this. If it's still on, that is.


----------



## calekewbs (Jan 3, 2010)

bump. I'm with ^ I want to go. Any news on a delegate?


----------



## Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

He starts being inactive just when we want to hear from him the most -_-'.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 3, 2010)

I offered to come out if he's pay my expenses. He never responded to some of my preliminary questions, so I'm guessing he backed out.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 3, 2010)

Haha....
That's funny, but I shouldn't say why. It's not polite.

There's going to be another official competition in Florida later, so chill guys.


----------



## dudemanpp (Jan 3, 2010)

Chris Tran, you're so funny.

@Bryan I just don't have the kind of money to spend on flying someone into Florida, sorry. 

I will not be having a competition in Florida anytime soon. There will be a competition in Florida later in the year.


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 12, 2010)

*Wooh!* I am having an unofficial competition! The competition will be held at Belleview High School on May 1, 2010 from 10 AM to 2 PM. 

The events will be 3x3x3, 3x3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 4x4, and 5x5. If we have time, we can add other events. Registration will be at 10 AM and we'll start the actual competition at 10:30 AM. The competition will be run just like an official one with stackmat timers and all. I hope some fellow Floridians can come out and compete!


----------



## ianini (Apr 12, 2010)

You should have a mega, wait, nevermind.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

ianini said:


> You should have a mega, wait, nevermind.


you just made me laugh.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 12, 2010)

Southeast still needs a delegate.
>.o










If we could have a delegate in the Southeast, we could have OFFICIAL competitions in Florida, Alabama, and Georgia.
D:<


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 23, 2016)

wow that unnecessary 5 year bump tho


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 30, 2019)

bobso2 said:


> I can't go because I live in Waddinxveen but you should have a 'solve your cube with a pencil without touching it' round. Just a suggestion.


I can't go because I live in France but you should have a speedstacking round. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 30, 2019)

I can't go because I can't travel back in time but you should have a unicycle one handed cube solving juggling contest. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Julio974 (Jan 30, 2019)

Schmidt said:


> I can't go because I can't travel back in time but you should have a unicycle one handed cube solving juggling contest. Just a suggestion.


I think I just restarted this meme


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 11, 2021)

dudemanpp said:


> I will be hosting a competition at Belleview High School in Florida (it is approximately 40 miles south of Gainesville, FL) sometime within the next 3 months. I have not gotten the competition approved by the WCA board yet as I am looking to see how many people plan to attend.
> I'm looking at November 28, 2009. If that's a problem because of Thanksgiving, let me know.
> This is a Google maps of where the school is. http://maps.google.com/maps?q=10400...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CA0Q8gEwAA
> I plan to have 2x2-5x5, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 OH, Magic, Master Magic. These events are tentative so share your ideas.





Dene said:


> i can't go because i live in New Zealand but you should do 6 and 7. just a suggestion





shelley said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do magic BLD. just a suggestion





PatrickJameson said:


> i can't go because i live in New Jersey but you should do a 2x2 bdl round. just a suggestion





Ethan Rosen said:


> i can't go because i live in New York but you should do a tehtreball round. just a suggestion





Anthony said:


> i can't go because i live in Texas but you should do a mini chess tournament as a side event. just a suggestion





Jai said:


> i can't go because i live in Canada but you should do a fihgt to the deth. just a suggestion





edd5190 said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do a sped raedign round. just a suggestion





Mike Hughey said:


> i can't go because i live in Indiana but you should do a 2-7 relay OH BLD behind back while juggling round. just a suggestion





Ranzha said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do a gigaminx OH BLD while handcuffed. just a suggestion





Connor said:


> i can't go because i live in saskatchawachawochawachchawannasack but you should do a football tornament just a suggestion





DavidWoner said:


> i can go because i live in pensacola but you shouldn't do teh roobks cube. just a suggestion





qqwref said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you should do a skwob round. just a suggestion





TMOY said:


> I can't go because I live in France but you should do a petaminx with ears round, just a suggestion





Faz said:


> i cant go cos i live in melbourne but you should do 5 3x3 rounds. just a suggestion





Forte said:


> i can't go because i live in Vancouver but you should do a happy round. just a suggestion





esquimalt1 said:


> i can't go because i live on Vancouver Island but you should make a 7x7 feet round. just a suggestion





lilkdub503 said:


> I can't go because I live in Oregon but you should add a baseketball round. Just a suggestion.





anderson26 said:


> I can't go because I live in Canada but you should add a floppy cube round. Just a suggestion.





Edmund said:


> I can't go because I live in Pittsburgh but you should add some competitive eating. Just a suggestion.





JustinJ said:


> i can't go because I live in Canada but you should do 27 roudns of 2x2. just a suggestion.





Spitfire97 said:


> I might be able to go because I live in Bahamas And Im willing to fly, and as a suggestion since its non- official do:
> skewb





Andreaillest said:


> i can't go because i live in California but you shoud have a chipotle easting contest. Just a suggestion.





ManasijV said:


> I can't go because I live in India but you should have Gigaminx Feet BLD. Just a suggestion.





bobso2 said:


> I can't go because I live in Waddinxveen but you should have a 'solve your cube with a pencil without touching it' round. Just a suggestion.





Julio974 said:


> I can't go because I live in France but you should have a speedstacking round. Just a suggestion.





Schmidt said:


> I can't go because I can't travel back in time but you should have a unicycle one handed cube solving juggling contest. Just a suggestion.


II can't go because this competition took place over 11 years ago but you should have 2 rounds of extreme puzzel moddnig, just a suggestion.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 11, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> II can't go because this competition took place over 11 years ago but you should have 2 rounds of extreme puzzel moddnig, just a suggestion.


I can’t go because my lil sister hijacked my time cube machine and disappeared into the future before I could go, but you should do feet OF


----------

